# Suggest a good 27'' monitor



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

I am thinking of upgrading my monitor from the current 1080p 24'' to a new 1440p 27'' monitor.

1. Budget?* Below 25k, but I can extend if there are better options.*
2. Display type and size? *IPS 27'' or better. 1440p at least and high refresh rate preferable.*
3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily? *General purpose use, movies/videos and gaming. *
4. Types and number of ports required? *HDMI or Displayport.*
5. Preferred choice of brand? *None in particular.*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration? *Nope.*
7. Any other info that you want to share. *Nope.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2021)

if you can extend a bit :
*www.amazon.in/BenQ-EX2780Q-Monitor-Channel-Metallic/dp/B07X8HBHJP/ref=psdc_1375425031_t3_B082HGYB1W
in your budget:
*www.amazon.in/BenQ-EW2780Q-Enterta...2595397031&rnid=1464361031&s=computers&sr=1-4
*www.amazon.in/Acer-Professional-Ad...2595397031&rnid=1464361031&s=computers&sr=1-6
This one is downright sexy:
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Edgeless-Moni...2595397031&rnid=1464361031&s=computers&sr=1-7


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

How's Benq as a company though? After sales service, etc?

Edit: One more thing, the display should be matte finish and non-reflective.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 3, 2021)

Acer XV272U for 25k on sale. It has a height-adjustable stand.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 3, 2021)

Desmond said:


> How's Benq as a company though? After sales service, etc?
> 
> Edit: One more thing, the display should be matte finish and non-reflective.


BenQ is good, but I find their models expensive.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2021)

Already bought the BenQ EX2780Q.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2021)

Congrats....So fast.

Do some reviews and post feedback here


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2021)

Had to buy quickly because I had few hours left for next day delivery.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Already bought the BenQ EX2780Q.


Congrats. Its only con is the lack of height-adjustable stand, which is why I said BenQ is expensive. 

How much did you pay though?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Congrats. Its only con is the lack of height-adjustable stand, which is why I said BenQ is expensive.
> 
> How much did you pay though?


The same price on Amazon: 31990


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2021)

Got it. Overall it's not as big as I thought it would be. As in it seems just right. It is larger than my previous monitor but it's not very evident if I am like playing games or something.

It's noticeable when browsing the web however since the layout of most sites seem to be impacted a lot by the higher resolution.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2021)

Pics:





Size comparison to previous 24'' monitor (on left). I don't have too much free space for proper side by side lol.




Desktop




Forum layout


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

Man, the high refresh rate is really noticeable.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Man, the high refresh rate is really noticeable.


which flavour are u running .is that plank(dock) with kde?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2021)

That's Latte dock, you have to install it separately. I'm running Manjaro with KDE.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Man, the high refresh rate is really noticeable.


talking about general computer usage or only in games?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2021)

In both.

The mouse cursor movement is noticeably smoother as are window transition animations.

In games everything feels smoother, provided you get high enough frame rates.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 8, 2021)

> Edit: One more thing, the display should be matte finish and non-reflective.


is there a term for non-reflective displays ? I regret that my TV is reflective , its in hall room and i just hate it when the display reflects the outdoors .


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2021)

IDK, I just say either "non-reflective" or "matte finish".


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 8, 2021)

I read that ultrawides are good for coding and productivity. Lots of screen estate helps. So why you didn't go for ultrawide? Asking to know if you considered but didn't go with it and for what reason.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I read that ultrawides are good for coding and productivity. Lots of screen estate helps. So why you didn't go for ultrawide? Asking to know if you considered but didn't go with it and for what reason.


A 1440p 120/144Hz ultrawide costs a lot. 

I will personally prefer 2 monitors over 1 ultrawide for better productivity though.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2021)

I was also thinking of 2 monitors until I started noticing the black bar in center in all the pics/videos and currently I use monitor to watch movies that black bar in center will be bad and watching movie on monitor not kept in middle will also bother. So I decided to start looking for ultrawides. Though I am aware of Netflix/Prime black bars on right and left side of the screen.
Cost of 1440p 120Hz is really high and 1440p ultrawides are good above 32", that adds even more cost to the monitor. Is this is main reason deciding against ultrawides or there are other issues while using it.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 9, 2021)

The black bar is a non issue if you are using it for productivity. For multi-monitor gaming however it will be a problem.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 11, 2021)

You game on Linux? How's the experience?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 13, 2021)

setanjan123 said:


> You game on Linux? How's the experience?


It's not bad though not as seamless either. Sometimes something might break so you will have to be prepared to open the hood and tinker around a bit.

As for the actual experience, I have posted some of my gameplay videos here - *www.youtube.com/channel/UCXURuNkdQOgBWOgr2AeN06w

Though I have played a lot more games than these on Linux.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 14, 2021)

Desmond said:


> It's not bad though not as seamless either. Sometimes something might break so you will have to be prepared to open the hood and tinker around a bit.
> 
> As for the actual experience, I have posted some of my gameplay videos here - *www.youtube.com/channel/UCXURuNkdQOgBWOgr2AeN06w
> 
> Though I have played a lot more games than these on Linux.


Damn you have been seriously underutilising your card with that monitor lol. Happy high refresh gaming now. Especially something like Doom Eternal at 144hz is awesome.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2021)

Yeah, though I don't think I'll get full 144Hz on Doom Eternal. But perhaps I will with FSR.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 15, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Yeah, though I don't think I'll get full 144Hz on Doom Eternal. But perhaps I will with FSR.


Eternal is very well optimised so you will 144 easily. RT on will bring in fluctuations though yeah.


----------

